# Electrolux RM212 Fridge - Help please



## RBurridge (May 12, 2010)

I have a 3 way fridge, model No RM212. It works on the EHU and on the battery, however, when i tried to use it on gas it wont light. 

When i turn the gas on and put on the igniter switch the switch does not do anything. In the past it has made a clicking sound and flashed until the gas is lit and you can see the pilot light.

I pulled the fridge out and checked the gas connection to the top of the fridge by disconnecting the pipe. Gas was coming out of the pipe. 

I then tried to light the pilot light with a lighter to see if the gas was getting through. It did eventually light but with a small flame. This may be the proper size of the flame.

can anyone help with this problem? Is it the igniter or something different.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Roy
I think the problem is that


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Look in your handbook for the fuse for the fridge ignition - it may need replacing.
Does it have a light inside, and if so, is this working. It maybe the bulb has failed and blown the fuse.
The ignition is operated via your 12v electrics, so you need to ensure there is power to the unit.

HTH.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.club80-90.co.uk/pages/downloads/tech/RM212Elect.pdf

As TR5 has said the igniter needs a dc supply to operate. Can you light it using the 'emergency procedure' in the operating instructions?

PS from your post i think the flame is ok when you lit it with a lighter but in any event you have got to get the igniter to work first.


----------



## RBurridge (May 12, 2010)

Thanks you for your prompt replies.

To use the emergency proceedure doi i have to take the fridge out or can it be done by just taking the plate of at the top where the buttons are?

I will check the fuse tonight when i get home.

Thank you again for your help.

Regards

Roy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

When was the last time you had the fridge serviced, I am not a tech person but we had a 3 way fridge same model in a caravan, and it sooted up in the flue area.

Have a look at www.dometic.co.uk

Are you sure its a RM 212, and not the RM 4212

There are installation manuals on the site, here is the manual for the RM 4212

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

RBurridge said:


> I have a 3 way fridge, model No RM212. It works on the EHU and on the battery, however, when i tried to use it on gas it wont light.
> 
> When i turn the gas on and put on the igniter switch the switch does not do anything. In the past it has made a clicking sound and flashed until the gas is lit and you can see the pilot light.
> 
> ...


Messing with gas is not a good idea, I'd leave it to the people who are qualified to do such things.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

RBurridge said:


> Thanks you for your prompt replies.
> 
> To use the emergency proceedure doi i have to take the fridge out or can it be done by just taking the plate of at the top where the buttons are?
> 
> ...


Before trying the emergency procrdure find out if the habitation battery is providing power for the igniter and if not why not.


----------



## RBurridge (May 12, 2010)

I have just checked the model number and it is a RM212F, it has got the electronic igniter not the manual piezo-eletric igniter.

It does not have a light inside and all the fuses in the Zig panel are OK. Is there another fuse for the fridge>

Does anyone know a service engineer in buckinghamshire?

Regards


Roy


----------

